# anyone fishing speckle perch (crappe,specks)



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I took my gheenoe classic and my father to lake jessup off of 17-92/434 to the boat ramp. We went under the bridge of 417 to the left of the bird island and caught over 100 specks in the shoreline. The water is about a foot of water and caught with minnows. I went there last sunday of feb. 11th.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

We got into the specks last weekend on the Econ river which is a bit south of Lake Monroe and feeds into the St. Johns. Small dark bodied beetle spins were working for me. Another guy in our group was doing well with live minnows and bobbers. 

For a larger bodies of water like Lake Monroe I have heard that people tend to go where there is structure. They either know where it is ahead of time or use their fish finders. Once you are on the specs stick with that spot because there should be a school of them in the area. This is all 2nd hand knowledge though. I tend to fish the smaller bodies of water with my microskiff.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I took my gheenoe classic and my father to lake jessup off of 17-92/434 to the boat ramp. We went under the bridge of 417 to the left of the bird island and caught over 100 specks in the shoreline. The water is about a foot of water and caught with minnows. I went there last sunday of feb. 11th.



No pics = No proof  But seriously you need to show me that spot!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

> > I took my gheenoe classic and my father to lake jessup off of 17-92/434 to the boat ramp. We went under the bridge of 417 to the left of the bird island and caught over 100 specks in the shoreline. The water is about a foot of water and caught with minnows. I went there last sunday of feb. 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> No pics = No proof   But seriously you need to show me that spot!


sure, I will show you when im going there again 

it's shallow up in the shoreline and get deeper holes around the grass marsh. 
[smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## pete_s. (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for the reports. pete s.


----------

